# Has anyone use Kirinite for pens?



## JF36 (Mar 9, 2014)

I found this material called Kirinite on a knife making website.KIRINITE - Handle Material & Hardware It looks very similar to some of the PR blanks pen turning vendors offer. The manufacture claims that it is as strong as corian. The thickest they sell it in is 3/8, so you would have to glue two pieces together to get a 3/4 thick pen blank. Has anyone ever used this material?


----------



## thewishman (Mar 10, 2014)

That is some pretty stuff.


----------



## TimS124 (Mar 10, 2014)

I found some info from knife makers while poking around the web.  Don't overheat it (buffing seems to be a common cause of that…seems like sanding on a lathe could as well…I'd use Abranet instead of traditional sandpaper to help keep the heat down and it works better anyway).

I found a forum posting on another site that describes the material better than other sites I've seen (this appears to be from the owner of the site you found the material on)…here's a link (please post your results as I'm sure others will be interested..3/8" is thick enough for some interesting segmenting work and maybe the vendor can get thicker pieces if you ask):  


Big price reduction on Kirinite up to 49% lower


----------



## JF36 (Mar 11, 2014)

TimS124 said:


> I found some info from knife makers while poking around the web.  Don't overheat it (buffing seems to be a common cause of that…seems like sanding on a lathe could as well…I'd use Abranet instead of traditional sandpaper to help keep the heat down and it works better anyway).
> 
> I found a forum posting on another site that describes the material better than other sites I've seen (this appears to be from the owner of the site you found the material on)…here's a link (please post your results as I'm sure others will be interested..3/8" is thick enough for some interesting segmenting work and maybe the vendor can get thicker pieces if you ask):
> 
> ...



Thank you for the information. It will be awhile before I can try to make a pen out of it, as I am getting ready to move houses. Once I am set up again I will give it a shot and share the results.


----------



## dtswebb (Mar 11, 2014)

According to the manufacturer of Kirinite (Eagle Grips), they will be coming out with thicker versions of Kirinite soon.  Raj Singh (the President of Eagle Grips) was interested in my inquiry about Kirinite and said that he would email me as soon as the larger sheets are available.


----------



## eharri446 (Apr 19, 2016)

Does anyone know what type of glue is needed to combine these blanks together. I just order 5 sets of knife blanks and will need to glue them together to make a 3/4 inch blank.


----------



## TonyL (Apr 19, 2016)

Love it. I turn it and finish it the same way as AA. I like it better than AA.


----------



## KenV (Apr 19, 2016)

Have gotten rods of some of those patterns.  Worked for bottle stoppers and for pen stands.

Turns like a polyester resin as that is what it is advertised.


----------



## mikeschn (Apr 19, 2016)

I've made a few Kirinite pens... Kirinite turns wonderful, and finishes pretty nice too. 

The biggest problem I see is that Kirinite was designed for knife handles. If you do a pearl Kirinite pen for example, you'll see the pearl pattern on the top and on the bottom, but not spread through the pen evenly. 

I'd really like it if the Kirinite makes would spread the pearl throughout the blanks, like Acrylester blanks for example...

Mike...


----------



## campzeke (Apr 19, 2016)

PSI sells a number of Kirinite pen blanks. No gluing needed.


----------



## qquake (Apr 19, 2016)

I love Kirinite. It turns easily and finishes well. My favorite so far is copper pearl.

https://www.pennstateind.com/mm5/merchant.mvc?Screen=SEARCH&q=kirinite

Exotic Blanks :: Results for kirinite


----------



## magpens (Apr 20, 2016)

PSI has Kirinite pen blanks, and ExoticBlanks sells them.


----------

